# TiVo Search Feedback - Beta Release



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Is there still a need for this forum?: TiVo Search Feedback - Beta Release


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Not necessarily - we can look into archiving the posts.


----------

